
Show HN: Turn markdown into pure HTML/CSS static website - arikr
https://github.com/alexanderteinum/simple-website/
======
bigge
Hi! Sorry to hijack your thread, couldn't find a way to send a DM. But I just
wanted to let you know that idnty.me now supports custom domains, we talked
about a few weeks ago in another thread. Cheers!

------
arikr
I didn't build this

I use it and love it, so I want to help the creator get more users, so they
are more incentivized to keep it updated!

